# Rat urine?



## Whatistherat?

Hello everybody.

I have a problem I would like to share with you. I live nearby a canal, where rats are often sighted. Some neighbours have complained about rats in their homes, and I am now wondering whether I have some in my own.

Yesterday I went to get one of my bags which was on the floor underneath some other bags. Upon getting my bag I found that the bag and its contents and the floor were very wet. I have no idea what the liquid could be and am now wondering whether it could be rat urine. So, as you are the experts I thought I would ask the following:

1) What exactly does rat urine smell like? (I have heard that it is a musky smell, but would prefer a more precise description)

2) How much does the average rat pass when they urinate? (e.g. a few tsps, or half a glass?)

3) Do they always excrete faeces when they urinate?


Thanks in advance, I hope you can put my mind at rest!

Owen.


----------



## dreadhead

Get a cat... you'll find out if you have a rat problem REAL quick  Our cat goes in and out as she pleases, so she does a pretty good job at keeping the squirrel and rabbit populations down around here.


----------



## sonoma

I also had a problem with wild rats. I live in a rural area and the rats moved from in from my barn to the kitchen (under the kitchen to be exact.) Wild rats are very destructiveâ€¦but one thing they never did was relieve themselves in the house. Rats like use certain areas as a â€˜bathroomâ€™ and donâ€™t often go elsewhere (except perhaps to mark territory.) They did however eat large holes through my drywall- perfect little rat holes like in a cartoon- and got into my pantry, where they stole whole loaves of bread, boxes of doughnuts, uncooked pasta, and ate through a bag of flour for seemingly no reason (maybe it just smelled good.) They eventually got quite cocky and had no problem showing themselves to people, often in the middle of the day when rats usually like to sleep. 

If that was rat urine on your bag it would smell strongly likeâ€¦wellâ€¦urine. Iâ€™m not sure how to describe the smell, but if it was urine, you would know right away.


----------

